# en avoir ras le bol / y'en a ras le bol



## keksdose

¡hola a todos! Necesitaría ayuda, como traduciríais : **** raz le bol.Y otra frase:

****. Règle 2. Fil divisé. Martine (Mod...)


Ce ne pas dû a un raz le bol général des conditions de vies face auxquelles des générations entières. 


****

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## GURB

Hola
A pesar de las incorrecciones fastidiosas del original te propongo:****. Règle 2. Fil divisé. Martine (Mod...)*
No se debe a que toda la gente esté hasta la coronilla de las condiciones de vida...
*****. Règle 2. Fil divisé. Martine (Mod...)
Bonsoir


----------



## PATIKO

Salut,

En avoir *RAS LE BO*L  veut dire En avoir Assez (--> plein  le dos, par dessus la tête) Cette expression appartient au langage familier

PATIKO


----------



## morovachine

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola.
Je me trouve devant un peit problème. L'expression "en avoir ras-le-bol" se traduit très bien par "estar hasta las narices". Mais cette formulation ne convient pas dans le cas où l'on voudrait traduire, par exemple :
"le ras-le-bol des contribuables".
¿Cómo se diría entonces ?
¿Me puede ayudar alguien?


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

El cansancio, el fastidio, el hastío.

Lo siento, no encuentro nada más popular.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## lacrimae

je propose
 La hartura de los contribuyentes


----------



## morovachine

Gracias, muchas gracias. 
Había pensado a la "hartura" pero no estaba seguro de que se podia utilizar.
Puedo seguir mi traducción, gracias una vez más.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

lacrimae said:


> je propose
> La hartura de los contribuyentes


 
No sé, hartura no equivale a hartazgo.

*hartura**.*
(De _harto_).

*1. *f. *hartazgo.*
*2. *f. Abundancia excesiva.
*3. *f. Logro total y cumplido de un deseo o apetito.



_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 

Más bien va en sentido contrario... pero ignoro si se utilice así en España.


----------



## lolicasal

Hola a todos
Me encanta este foro y agradezco a todos por las respuestas desde ya
que signigica la expresion en frances "rare bol" ?
la frase entera para que tengan el contexto es "bientôt fini! rare bol."

gracias


----------



## galizano

Es: ras le bol. Significa : estar hasta las narices, o más bien :hasta el gorro.


----------



## aalepee

Se puede decir tambien: "J'en ai marre","Je n'en peux plus"


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

lolicasal said:


> la frase entera para que tengan el contexto es "bientôt fini! rare bol."


 
Como dicho: ras le bol.

Hasta el copete, hasta el gorro, hasta la coronilla, (hasta la madre, México), harto, hasta acá, etc.


----------



## adriAdnor

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola amigos!! 
Necesito ayuda sobre unas expresiones de una canción (rap). Las expresiones son "*ras-le-bol*" que creo que el equivalente en español sería; estar hasta el gorro, hasta las narices, etc...pero en el contexto de la canción no consigo una traducción coherente. Dice asi: _Que la force nous acompagne,on est partout sur la planète_,_regarde ce même ras-le-bol_...
...
Os agradecería una traducción!! Gracias.


----------



## Marie3933

Hola Adriadnor,
Le ras-le-bol (sustantivo) = el hecho/ el sentimiento de estar hasta las narices, el hastío, el tedio, el disgusto


----------



## ThisIsWhoIAm

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​ 
Buenas, tengo una duda con esto: 'Se lever tôt! Y'en a ras le bol". Aparece en una taza que me regalaron, pero solo entiendo la primera frase. ¿Alguien sabe a qué se refiere la segunda parte? Me tiene pinta de juego de palabras, y creo que por eso no lo entiendo.

Gracias.

ThisIsWhoIAm.


----------



## Paquita

He unido tu pregunta con un hilo existente; léelo desde el principio para saber el significado habitual de la expresión.
Intuyes bien el juego de palabras.
 Si es una taza, o más bien un tazón al que llamamos "bol", clic
en avoir ras le bol en el sentido "normal" sería tener café o té o alguna bebida de desayuno en tal cantidad que llena el tazón hasta lo alto .


----------



## ThisIsWhoIAm

Gracias, Paquit&!


----------



## Rubén David

Espero no ser muy grosero, pero esta expresión tendrá algo similar a lo que en Argentina se dice “tengo las b**as llenas”?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Rubén David said:


> Espero no ser muy grosero, pero esta expresión tendrá algo similar a lo que en Argentina se dice “tengo las b**as llenas”?


Algo de similitud tiene. La diferencia está en el registro: *en avoir ras le bol *es una expresión familiar pero no vulgar.


----------

